# Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In?



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard about the knit-in held in Hyde Park, N.Y. for May 2014?


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

http://www.townofhydeparkny-historicalsociety.org/h_s_programs.html
Scroll down for details


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dorfor said:


> http://www.townofhydeparkny-historicalsociety.org/h_s_programs.html
> Scroll down for details


How did you find it? I've searched the internet for 2 days.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> How did you find it? I've searched the internet for 2 days.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Glad to help. Just put your heading + 2014 into Google and followed the links. Adding the year helped.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
I live about 30 minutes from Hyde Park, NY. Some of the women from our local knitting group will most likely attend this event. If you decide to visit please let us know. Send me a PM, I would love to meet you.
Kathy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm disappointed! When I saw the topic title, I imagined people would be knitting some of her patterns, not just charity squares. I only know of one of her patterns ( http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html ) If they want $20 from knitters/crocheters, they should offer patterns. If there aren't any other Eleanor Roosevelt patterns extant, then some vintage patterns that date from her days and that she _might_ have worked. Just my opinion.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I live close by, like Katsch but have an issue, like Jessica Jean about paying to knit squares for a charity. I would love to work with a group that does a collective project but don't want to be charged for doing so.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:



> I live close by, like Katsch but have an issue, like Jessica Jean about paying to knit squares for a charity. I would love to work with a group that does a collective project but don't want to be charged for doing so.


Hello,
How are you?
I have never attended but someone from our group goes sometimes with her daughter and she enjoys it very much. 
Hope to see Tamarque soon.
Kathy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Kathy--It would be nice to get together again soon. Warmer weather gets me out of the house easier. We can meet at the Firehouse? soon, or just set up a time to get together mid-way and knit one afternoon? What is your schedule like?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi Kathy--It would be nice to get together again soon. Warmer weather gets me out of the house easier. We can meet at the Firehouse? soon, or just set up a time to get together mid-way and knit one afternoon? What is your schedule like?


Right now I am in Nicaragua until the end of the month. I will be back for the March meeting at the firehouse. Deb has moved the date for 3/26, why don't you try and make that meeting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Right now I am in Nicaragua until the end of the month. I will be back for the March meeting at the firehouse. Deb has moved the date for 3/26, why don't you try and make that meeting?


I will put the date in my book and hopefully be able to make it.
It is a Wednesday so no regular meetings that day. Hope Nicaragua is treating you better than the NE is treating us.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I will put the date in my book and hopefully be able to make it.
> It is a Wednesday so no regular meetings that day. Hope Nicaragua is treating you better than the NE is treating us.


Thank you and yes it is. Things are moving along here. The finca is doing well and producing fruits. The casa is slow moving but coming along as well. In a few years when we are ready for retirement things should be in place.
I understand you are expecting more snow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you and yes it is. Things are moving along here. The finca is doing well and producing fruits. The casa is slow moving but coming along as well. In a few years when we are ready for retirement things should be in place.
> I understand you are expecting more snow.


Yes. Yesterday it said it should have already started but we are almost sunny. Hoping the prediction was overstated and moving eastward to avoid us.

Sounds like you are in the lap of luxury down there. Send us some of that warmth and fruit. I know it is organic! YUM.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi I'm also from Pa and I give knitting retreats and I'm having one this coming weekend. One of the ladies is coming from Sackets Harbor NY and 3 are coming from PA
Looking forward to spending time and eating good food with them. I hope the snow is done by Friday.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

like Jessica- Jean,s words. bets


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

purplelady said:


> like Jessica- Jean,s words. bets


GeeWhiz, I was just asking a question.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> GeeWhiz, I was just asking a question.


Who are we to say what is fun for one person? If you decide to attend let me know as I would enjoy meeting you.
Kathy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those interested who have never been to Hyde Park, the estate is beautiful The setting is on the Hudson River. The area has several large, old estates. Eleanor's house is more humble than FDR's and it sets back off the road. The entire area is historic so while knitting for the afternoon, allotting some extra time for site seeing would be a good way to make a mini-vacation.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I was only stating how I thoughttttttt, not meant to upset any one, or argue.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For those interested who have never been to Hyde Park, the estate is beautiful The setting is on the Hudson River. The area has several large, old estates. Eleanor's house is more humble than FDR's and it sets back off the road. The entire area is historic so while knitting for the afternoon, allotting some extra time for site seeing would be a good way to make a mini-vacation.


Thank you for the heads up as my family and our neighbors across the street are coming from Pittsburgh and staying over night Sunday. Because we have never been there before it's a little hard planning so everyone has an enjoyable time. The $20.00/person is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, you can try for another time to visit these historic sites. Have no idea what other times for tours these buildings are open. Eleanor's Home is very different than FDRs. The other mansions also do tours.


----------

